# spalted beech



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

hit It














just right wood isn t soft yet


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow!!! Nice stuff :yes:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I missed this last night...NICE SPALT!!! I was letting some hickory spalt and uuuuaaaagggghh waited TOO LONG....Still has cooking wood capabilities in the middle...LOL... AS you noted, the timing is critical!!!


----------

